

PBox: A Package Manager for Windows - dhaivatpandya
http://pbox.me/

======
coreyh14444
How is this different or better than Chocolatey:
[https://chocolatey.org/](https://chocolatey.org/)

------
raesene9
Unfortunately another package manager that doesn't seem to be interested in
the idea of digital signing for security, at least for the install process
anyway, which seems to be using the windows equivalent of curl | bash over an
unencrypted connection to boot.

------
tw04
Why would I use this over the official package manager coming with Win10
(OneGet)? [https://github.com/OneGet/oneget](https://github.com/OneGet/oneget)

Which also integrates with Chocolatery.

------
contradictioned
Did you know that OCaml was an IDE? :)
[http://pbox.me/packages/ocaml](http://pbox.me/packages/ocaml)

------
bernadus_edwin
need more differentation to chocolatey. Maybe installer for rapsberry pi.
Maybe support docker. Or multiple sequence installer like ninite. Or still
same, but give better content curation

